# Pures CSS Show/Hide



## lacie (5. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich wollte fragen ob es Möglich ist, nur mit CSS, ein Show/Hide link/button zu erstellen.

Alles was ich bin jetzt gefunden habe hat noch Javascript benötigt.
(Oder ging nicht in Opera)

Kennt ihr vielleicht eine möglichkeit die ohne Javascript auskommt und in "allen"  Browsern korrekt angezeigt wird?

Gruß lacie


----------



## Maik (5. September 2007)

Hi,

vielleicht hilft dir da http://www.brunildo.org/test/#pop oder z.B. http://www.cssplay.co.uk/menu/one_page.html weiter?


----------

